# Speaker Recommendations



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey all!

I am currently building my 1st dedicated HT, and I am looking for some recommendations for speakers. I am planning on a 7.2 system using the Onkyo 809 for an AVR. I have already purchased the Emotiva XPA-5 amp to drive the center, fronts, and side surrounds (could not pass it up at that holiday price:innocent. 

I would like to go with powered subs to take advantage of the pre-outs on the 809 leaving just the rear surrounds using the Onkyo onboard amps.

I will probably be going with 80% movies, 10% music, and 10% gaming in this room which is 14'x21'x7.5'.

My budget for the speakers will be starting from 3k and I can spend up to 5k.

If there is any other information needed, please let me know. Also, if I should consider any other equipment, fire away! :bigsmile:

Thanks in advance for any advice!

Joe


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What is the budget for the speakers and sub as thats a big factor in what we recommend.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry, Tony, I thought I put that in the original post. My starting point is 3k for all and I am willing to go up to 5k for all.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh I somehow missed that, thats a great price point, Im a big fan of SVS. I think for the dollar spent you wont find anything better. There subs are top notch and speakers are very well made. Because thay only sell on line you save alot.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!

I read the review posted recently on the M series speakers and also pored through the SVS forum for both speakers and subs. They were definitely on my list, but I was not sure if there were others I should consider. Obviously, it will be hard to give the SVS speakers a listening test........


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yes hard to listen to, I have the PB13 Ultra and could not be happier with it. There are many members here that have bout speakers and subs and so far I have never heard a negative from anyone who has them.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Joe,

I would like to first "thank You" for the tremendous work and your time investment in documenting your Ht Build. Thank you so much for listing your sources and summaries of conversations with tech's. 

Honestly, I don't have space for a dedicated build but soundproofing and plans for room Tx are helpful for me as ref. I'm looking forward to your finishing sound treatments and everything from now until then. 

Now your question:

I am going to recomend you visit my favorite Audio Store (and video to a lesser degree). I will not buy anything without first looking at what is on offer at "MSSHiFi". Please keep that name to yourself and whomever is reading your build thread. I cannot say enough about MSSHIFI.com and in any case a pic is worth thousands of words. Take a look. Make sure to read the descriptions, they are brief but give you key points. The sales people are very much experts on great sound. The list of speakers..., endless and changing for new and used. Prices are a fraction of typical retail.

Take a look..., Focal, B&W, Magico, ATC, Aurum Cantus, JL, Velodyne and on to ????? If I haven't struck a nerve yet well..., just take a look but hold onto your socks. I'll give you a few days to look it over. This can be educational and extremely helpful. Give them a call..., these guys know their stuff.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Gregr said:


> Joe,
> 
> I would like to first "thank You" for the tremendous work and your time investment in documenting your Ht Build. Thank you so much for listing your sources and summaries of conversations with tech's.
> 
> ...


Thanks Greg -I will check them out today.


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

Joe,

As you know doubt know, this is a very personal topic. At the end of the day, the speakers most appropriate for you are those that sound best in your particular room.

I do not have a large breadth of experience on this topic. I will say that in my own search I narrowed it down to Ascend Acoustics and Salk Sound. In particular, the Ascend Sierra Tower and the Salk Song Tower. Both of these fit your budget well as part of a 7.2 system. Both are internet direct brands.

The Song Towers are highly regarded and offer custom finish options. The Ascend towers are new, with the first pair shipping only this last spring. Both companies offer choices for surround speakers. I suggest you try to find someone in your area that would let you visit their space to listen.

Most (all?) internet direct brands will let you return any stock speakers, generally within 30 days, though you'll be out shipping in most situations (see individual companies' policies). With your budget, you may want to opt for ordering 2-3 sets of speakers (or pairs at least) for an audition in your finished room - then return those you choose not to keep. The lost cost of shipping may be well worth it.

In particular, you may be able to listen to the very first set of towers ever shipped as the owner is listed in living in East Troy which should be about an hour from Madison. His public profile is here: http://forum.ascendacoustics.com/member.php?u=414. I note that he also uses outboard amplification.

Here's a thread where he hosted a get together (GTG): http://forum.ascendacoustics.com/showthread.php?t=4642.

Both of the tower speakers mentioned have the option for a ribbon tweeter. I found Ascend's analysis illuminating.

For subs, I have not heard anything bad about SVS - only good things. Another choice is Rythmik - their direct servo subs are considered by some to be the most accurate subs made today. Traditionally they have offered all sealed designs, but they have recently added ported options for those with more of a home theater preference (giving up some accuracy for more output). Depending on your SPL target, a pair of their 12" or 15" would complete the .2 portion of your setup nicely. Sub placement/equalization is a whole 'nother topic (for another thread - but you may want to reserve some budget for that if it's important to you).

Good luck.
Ryan


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Lets not forget Paradigm (my speaker of choice(fanboy:bigsmile. Or i have been reading up on Philharmonic as well as Martin Logan. Your ears will need to be the deciding factor in all of this so audition as many brands as possible.

On a side note i've also read good things about Aperion audio and they even pay shipping both ways so you allmost couldn't go wrong with giving them a shot.:T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you both for the advice. I completely agree - it really is a personal choice. The great thing here is that you all have narrowed down to a few from the many for me and I really appreciate it. :clap:


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Joe,
When it comes to speakers the choices are almost endless and the list of questions is long. I see Bambino mentioned Martin Logan. If you like electrostatic speakers try "Audio Advisor" they are listing some great package deals on 5.1-7.1 and you can always buy the second sub or any other speaker added to the package. "Audio Advisor".com has package deals through several other manufacturers including; NHT, PSB, Monitor Audio and others. Audio Advisor if you are not familiar usually has very competitive pricing on popular products but I find the accessories are helpful here and once you buy you will receive their monthly mag interesting and sometimes educational.

Well, I emailed yesterday and I really didn't answer your original question in fact you could have more questions about which speakers to buy. The answer to that question for me is Dynaudio, B&W and Focal. I will buy the best package I can put together from any one of these manufacturers along with a pair of SVS Sub's to reach down to 18hz @ +/-3db I think that should give you the answer your looking for. It just so happens MSSHIFI has Focal In-Wall IW-406 ($795/1.8k) and In-Ceiling IC-406 ($495/1.5k) and a used (newest design) pair of Focal 816V ($900/$2k) for your fronts. For the front center "Dedicated Audio" has an 800v series center at $695 I believe. These are all incredible speakers. Each of these speakers are using the newest "W" coned woffers same material as used in the Utopia series $80K +++. The magnet structure is a little different but this is what I like about these three manufacturers in particular..., they do not hesitate to use new materials and tech to best benefit some less expensive speaker designs and that their top speaker designs are leading the industry in speaker driver, crossover and cabinet designs and materials use. 

I would ask Bryan Pape about speaker placement but I was thinking that the wall speakers will do well between rows @ 5-6' and ceiling speakers behind the rear seat somewhere. 

Well that's what I'd do!!! 

Best Regards


----------



## SALESEPHOTO (Jul 5, 2009)

Check out the Ascend line of speakers. You can only buy them on line and their top of the line 7.1 setup
cost about $2200. I have them in my theater and friends who hears them think they sound better than
speakers they paid twice as much for.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

If money was no object, I'd probably still be looking at speakers from B&W and Paradigm, and subs from SVS and Velodyne.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

First off, thank you all for the input- most appreciated! :T

After reading through everyone's suggestons, I think I will plan on narrowing my choices down to 3-4 and then "auditioning" them as Ryan suggested.

More research - to the Bat Computer! :nerd:

Next post will contain a list of the ones I will "audition" and why I chose them. 

Thanks again you guys! :wave:

Joe


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

When it comed to speakers you can read and take all the advice you want for months, But the only wat you are going to find a set that will make "YOU" HAPPY for that price and commitment -is for you to dedicate some time and effort (take your note book) and audition some. I spent 6 months doing just that. Made it fun with the wife and all.
GOOD HUNTING:dontknow::clap::rubeyes:


----------



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

There are numerous excellent speakers available today, I actually prefer old school stuff. I also have a tight budget & feel paying new speaker prices for me isn't as good of a deal vs old audiophile stuff.....

Thus... I decided on infinity's kappa line. I use their 8.1 up front (pd $800 shipped), kappa video (two at $125 ea) & kappa 8.1's in the rear (stole these for $400). I planned on going 7.1 so I snagged a pair of kappa 5.1's for $225. I just purchased a new pre/pro (replaced Integra DHC9.8) with their pre/pro 80.3 (old on will get demoted to the bedroom) so I am presently working with adding front effects. 

If you can find a set of kappa speaker I highly suggest taking a listen to them. Like numerous magazines state they compare to speakers costing $5K plus for a pair, the only two negatives is they need some power to sound great and also sometimes you need to drive a ways to get them, but they are available. 

I haven't tackled the sub part yet


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

I agree with the above-However if you go with some speakers that are easer to drive you will be able to do more down the road if you want to switch out amps ect or go tube.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You should take a look at Dennis Millers offerings at www.philharmonicaudio.com


----------

